# Hunting with goats- does this work?



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm starting hunting this year in BC and I most excited about extreme back country hunting. I do a huge amount of back country hiking already and one of my concerns is what to do if I end up with 30+ pounds of gear and another 50+ pounds of meat to carry out. I can and have managed carrying up to 45-50lbs before over a long distance but being 5'5" and 135lbs I don't know how much more I could manage. Over uneven terrain I would say I couldn't carry any more than that in fact.

Has anyone hunted successfully with pack goats?

What is the potential of it ruining the hunt or attracting predators into your camp?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

TDG Farm, Dave hunts with his goats. He could probably give you more information.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, talk to IdahoNancy. She is an avid hunter with her goats.


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sent a message to idahonancy  Thanks for the tip


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is a blurb I picked up off another forum from a guy that made the hunting trek:
"Hunting with Pack goats.
My friends and I have been bow hunting some pretty inaccessible areas along the Wasatch Front in Utah. We have also been packing into some other areas that are a little harsh. We started out packing everything in on our backs. That was ok but it seemed like you would hike in for the day and then be a little tired for the next few days. We started looking at ultra light packing getting the packs, bags, hammocks, stoves etc. It would still be a pretty heavy pack for a good stay on the mountain. We started looking for ways to help us take a camp up the hill and still have a comfortable camp. We originally looked at llamas and by some fluke found out about pack goats.
At first we thought the goats were a strange way to go but the idea stuck and I started to do a little more research. I found a guy that rented them and we spent some time learning about them. I was very impressed to say the least. The first picture of my buddy and I was up one of the nastiest trails that I know. We took two goats from that friend to try and they were awesome. The big horned goat had about 65 lbs and the other had about 40. It was a great trial run.
For those of you that aren’t familiar with pack goats they are very easy to pack with. Goats by nature are very social. After a week or so of visiting them with treats in your pocket, they will follow you anywhere. They are kind of like big dogs in that manner. You don’t have to worry about lead ropes or anything else. Just get up and take off and they will be behind you.
On our first trip we came up to some fallen trees that were very hard for us go get across. My friend and I jumped across. The mountain was VERY steep on both sides of the trail. It was also incredibly thick. Clay Zimmerman who let us use the goats said to just go over the obstacle and don’t look back. If we could make it over they would find a way because they didn’t want to be left behind. We did and so did they. They can go up and down things with full packs that I don’t think I could.
Besides being able to walk almost anywhere with a full pack they are great with food and water. They are able to go a couple of days without water as long as they can get good green feed. And speaking of feed they can eat anything. Sometimes we highline them at came others we let them roam. They never go far. They love pine, weeds, dear leaves (sounds like a kid with a bag of potato chips) and grass…about anything that they can get too. Makes for great packing companions because you don’t have to bring them in any food. 
Goats also seem to put big game animals at ease. We have walked up to both deer and elk with the goats. A couple of years ago we were bow hunting in a spike elk unit. The elk were in the rut and we were having a great time. We were camping a few miles in and the elk were coming into camp every night. During the day we could walk right up to them with the goats. On one occasion we heard a bull bugling and headed into his direction. We caught up to him in an aspen thicket. We had seven goats with us and were quite a group. The elk was about a 320 six point. We walked to within about 20 yards. He noticed us but didn’t seem to care. One of the larger horned goats walked right up to him. The elk was raking the heck out of an aspen. The goat walked up to the aspen right next to him and started to rub. The elk stopped for a second and gave the goat a look. He then started to rake again. We always seem to see big animals up close when we have the goats with us. 
They also do well in the cold. My friends took the goats up a couple of weeks ago in the snow and had a great winter camp.
The goats can pack about 50-60 lbs. They are very easy and fast to load. They follow you and make good companions. We now have some great light weight gear and can take quite a bit with us. I like camping a little more when I can bring some good food and comfort gear….especially when I’m not carrying it. We just load our packs heavy and use the goats to pack out any animals we might harvest. 
One last thing about goats. They are much cheaper than horses. One goat eats about a bail of hay every two weeks. They also need a much smaller living area and I can throw a few in the back of a truck. "


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Check out this post here on the forum
Colorado elk hunt
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=174472


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

ya Nancy would be the one to chat up. Where I hunt I dont actually need goats. They are more fun then functional 

Though, for fishing, I love taking Legion. He will wade in the water with me, waiting for me to catch a fish so he can smell it. Not sure why he like em. Or he will stay on the bank and browse. But he holds all my tack, drinks, food, smokes...


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

You are talking about packing way more than you should on your back. A mature mule deer will bone out to around 80 lbs of lean meat. A mature cow or smaller bull elk will give you around 220 lbs of meat. A yearling cow maybe 120-160 lbs, and a calf elk about the same as the mature mule deer. This is based on weighing meat as I butcher. Add a camp and you are making multiple, heavy loads out.

I am larger than you and fairly strong, but still messed my knees up a few years ago packing elk quarters and herniated the disc between my L5 and sacrum packing a deer out a couple of years ago. Terrain is a factor that really influences the effects of weight. Just because a person can carry a given amount of weight on his or her back, doesn't mean its a good idea. My choice was to get goats or seriously limit my hunting.

The following is the address (I couldn't find the rules for this site, so hope it is okay to link to other forums) to the thread that mntnflyr4fun shared the initial part of above. There are 35 pages of talk about hunting and goats.

( www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f61/pack-goats-36442 )


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

This post is from Rex Summerfield dated 6/2/2012
Re: Packing out an Elk
I've packed out a lot of Elk. You will need to debone it. I use the gutless method which is quick and simple. Do one side at a time by skinning half the animal and lay the hide out flat to put the meat on so it doesn't get dirty. As soon as I get a quarter deboned I split it in equal halves and put it in game bags and set it in the shade while I work on the next quarter.

If the Elk is a large bull I figure on one deboned rear quarter per goat. Then one goat per front quarter and two more for the neck, rib and loin meat making 6 total goat loads. I usually carry the head and hide myself. Obviously I put each rear quarter on my largest goats and the loose meat on my smallest ones. 

If the Elk is medium size like a cow or small bull then you can combine a front quarter with half the loose meat and bring it out with 4 goats.

It takes 2 goats to pack out a deer. I leave the bones in and put the rear quarters on one goat and the front shoulders and loose meat on the second goat.

I pack all my meat in cheap cheesecloth game bags and hang them up as high as I can get them while I bring the goats in. I line my panniers with small kitchen garbage bags to keep the panniers clean and keep the meat from drying out. Once I get to the truck I take the meat out of the plastic so it can air cool on the way home.
__________________
Rex Summerfield
Northwest Packgoats


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My husband and I are avid archery elk hunter. We hunt with 3 large Oberhasli wethers. Although I have always carried a pistol in case of a predator attack we have never had any problems. We are in big cat and dog country here in Idaho. I recognize the risks I take with the goats and am willing to deal with it. My goats are with me alot but not all the time. We set up a base camp with a wall tent or RV and I may leave the goats if we are hunting near by for a shorter hunt. Longer hunts they go with me.
At base camp the goats are behind a solar charged portable electric fence with and E-Z Up tent shelter with 3 walls. I doubt this fence would deter a wolf or cat but it does have a good bite. 
We have designed our own packs to avoid the gear making noise while the goats are moving. These are smaller packs we use for essential hunting and safety gear. I made tie down ropes with no metal on them to secure a goat quickly and quietly if needed while hunting
Oberhasli goats very natural in the forest. They are brown in color, quiet, content animals that stay with me regardless of circumstances. The only advise I have is spend time with your goats in mock hunting or scouting missions. Think through your hunting style and what you may need. We have had some great success with our goats at our side. Goats are a bit of work on a hunt but I love being with them. You need to keep an eye on them. Once we get moving it seems to flow easily. They could potentially block a shot although we have not had this happen. The elk and deer do not seem to be bothered by them.
Good Luck


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Pictures do not do justice to how hard these goats are willing to work for us.


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

That is brilliant Nancy  Many thanks for the information. Where we are we have issues with black bears (not so worried), grizzlies and cougars. My biggest concern is the cougars particularly where I'm from on Van Island. Vancouver Island has the highest density of cougars than anywhere else in N America and sightings/predation is rather common.

In all likelihood we will use the goats in the Fraser Valley first and then branch out from there as they get older and I get better at managing them.

Thanks again- the pictures are lovely


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Most bears and lions are leery of dogs, so if you have a dog, it can be a deterrent. A quality pepper spray can be effective and if you keep the goats close at night and have a dog to warn, you should in probability be okay.


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't currently have a good dog for that. My 4 yr old pit/lab might be able to be training into a role like that but he wouldn't be able to travel out with me on the trail. Strictly a camp dog.

Does anyone set camp and then retrieve the goats/dog to pack out the carcass later? So, gut and then hang to get back to? Or something along those lines.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Westcoaster87 said:


> I don't currently have a good dog for that. My 4 yr old pit/lab might be able to be training into a role like that but he wouldn't be able to travel out with me on the trail. Strictly a camp dog.
> 
> *Does anyone set camp and then retrieve the goats/dog to pack out the carcass later? So, gut and then hang to get back to? Or something along those lines.*


I believe Idaho Nancy answered that in her last post on the previous page. she says she leaves them in camp if going for a short hunt and takes them on longer hunts.

I haven't hunted with my goats as they're still young and haven't started really packing yet. I'm also a newb at goat packing.

But I have hunted with llamas in Idaho. We hunt all day leaving the llamas in camp, either tied or in an electric fence. I shot a deer two years ago, field dressed it and left it overnight. Next day we took the two biggest llamas up, butchered and packed it out.

I see no reason this couldn't be done with goats. The exception being, llamas are much bigger and thus not as likely to be attacked by a predator(maybe). And they're more aloof than a goat. By that I mean a llama could care less if you walk away out of camp. Goats want to go with you! My guys all are quiet but I can walk down to the creek to get water and they start bawling thinking I'm leaving them! I'm sure this is something easily overcome.

If predators aren't a big concern I see no reason the goats can't be left in camp while you hunt and then retrieved to pack out the meat.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

When we get and elk we always have to leave the meat and go back to camp to retrieve heavy weight bearing packs. All our hunting and scouting mission goat packs are are for light loads. The packs on the goats are made to be quiet in the wood as we pass by brush and trees. The aluminum cross buck and nylon panniers are too noisy for archery hunting but these are the only packs I will use if the goats are carrying 40 or 50 lbs of meat. The light soft quiet packs carry all the gear needed for the day like food, emergency kit, meat sacks, gear for breaking an elk down and roping it up in a tree for safe keeping.


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's awesome  Thank you for the extra info on the packs. I'm browsing panniers companies and really don't know what to look for so that helps hugely


----------

